# 'new' Raketa



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I've just purchased one of Roy's 24hour Raketa's... and now I'm confused (nothing new there then!)

He list's them as 'new', yet I've been trying to find out a little bit about them and apparently "Raketa" brand watches were manufactured by Petrodvoretz watch factory which went bankrupt in 1995-96.

So I presume a new factory has taken over the brand name, and if so are they still made in Russia with Russian movements - or are these NOS?

It's not important as regards the purchase because the 24hr movement is what I want, and find interesting.

Can anyone enlighten me please.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

We've been wondering the same thing for a few years now:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=2619

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=4058

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=10493

So, it would appear that they come from a factory, somewhere, and that just maybe some of the earlier ones were NOS


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Would it be considered poor form for me to ask Roy directly?

Edit: Aha I see from the first thread link that the question has been asked of him, and he doesn't know

Memo to self, read first, ask later.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

That was a couple of years ago though. More info may be available now. Why not drop him a PM or email?

...If you see some long, black limos pull up outside, you can always run out the back door


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Reading those threads - my (ill informed) opinion is that probably there is no "Raketa" business entity per se, but maybe many small co-operatives working to copies of 'original' drawings and using parts from wherever they can source them - maybe original, maybe new, maybe russian, maybe not.

The new completed Raketa's are then knocked out to various distributors who to a greater or lesser extent claim them to be new, vintage or NOS, depending on their scruples or misinformation...

Maybe each distributors source their stock from different 'manufacturing groups' so there is no one factory to find, nor one single story?

but maybe I'm just talking twaddle...


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

langtoftlad said:


> Reading those threads - my (ill informed) opinion is that probably there is no "Raketa" business entity per se, but maybe many small co-operatives working to copies of 'original' drawings and using parts from wherever they can source them - maybe original, maybe new, maybe russian, maybe not.
> 
> The new completed Raketa's are then knocked out to various distributors who to a greater or lesser extent claim them to be new, vintage or NOS, depending on their scruples or misinformation...
> 
> ...


Ahhhh Twaddle...........must be a Yorkshireman







:lol:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

How very dare you...









Wrong colour rose


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

langtoftlad said:


> How very dare you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It used to be white until the blood got spilt


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Fleaby item # 250104342222









Now THIS really looks like it's been made up out of bits and pieces left over from the Christmas shindig! Surely Raketa nevr used the Sun and Moon hands on a 24hr dial? or can someone confirm they did - apart from this one that is? Whilst I realise the RW book is now a good bit out of date, there's no sign of these hands ever having been on other than the 2609 12 hr movement.


----------

